# Could you ever date someone who was a pro bodybuilder?



## GymRat79 (Mar 28, 2022)

Would you and could you date someone who was a pro bodybuilder?

Would you be able to pretty much date someone who never had a social life and would want to sit at home majority of the time if they are not a work or the gym?

Would you be able to date someone who wouldn't ever share a cocktail with you?

Would you be able to date someone that pretty much ignored your friends when you took them somewhere because instead of being out, they want to be at the gym or sleeping? Plus your friends unless they compete seriously, more than likely your significant other really doesn't want to be around them. Thats just how many serious competitors are.

Would you be able to date someone who would be a pain in the ass taking out to dinner because they have a super strict diet and some places don't provide what they would want to eat?

Would you be able to date a pro bodybuilder who only wanted to talk about how good her glutes looked? "Oh baby, how do my glutes look? Looking good aren't they? Tell me baby, please."

How boring do you think it would be to date a pro bodybuilder? Would they even be able to fuck you considering their hormones are so fucked up all the time?

Any of you ever date one or even marry one? How did that work out for you?

Discuss.


----------



## lifter6973 (Mar 28, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> Would you and could you date someone who was a pro bodybuilder?
> 
> Would you be able to pretty much date someone who never had a social life and would want to sit at home majority of the time if they are not a work or the gym?
> 
> ...


I dont know bout dating but I would fuck once just to see how tight they can get their vaj round my dick.


----------



## GymRat79 (Mar 28, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> I dont know bout dating but I would fuck once just to see how tight they can get their vaj round my dick.


Dating a pro athlete in bodybuilding would be pretty boring. I would imagine the only way it would work is if you both competed. 

Do pro bodybuilders even date others who do not live the same lifestyle as they do?


----------



## Achillesking (Mar 28, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> I dont know bout dating but I would fuck once just to see how tight they can get their vaj round my dick.


It's nit good bro


----------



## GymRat79 (Mar 28, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> It's nit good bro


So basically what you are admitting is that girls who compete suck in bed and their pussies do not feel good.

Am I right?


----------



## Achillesking (Mar 28, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> So basically what you are admitting is that girls who compete suck in bed and their pussies do not feel good.
> 
> Am I right?


I can't speak on them as a whole but my experience was not good


----------



## GymRat79 (Mar 28, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> I can't speak on them as a whole but my experience was not good


Yeah no thanks on my end either. 

I mean who really wants to fuck a woman who's fucking vagina is so fucked up that it won't even cum anymore due to hormone issues.  

I'll pass.


----------



## TomJ (Mar 28, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> Yeah no thanks on my end either.
> 
> I mean who really wants to fuck a woman who's fucking vagina is so fucked up that it won't even cum anymore due to hormone issues.
> 
> I'll pass.


Why do you care. We all know you aren't fucking any women anyway.

Ive dated several competitors and enjoyed all of them. 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## GymRat79 (Mar 28, 2022)

TomJ said:


> Why do you care. We all know you aren't fucking any women anyway.
> 
> Ive dated several competitors and enjoyed all of them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


Just wondering.


----------



## RiR0 (Mar 28, 2022)

I’m not a pro but you literally just described me. 
So I’ll have to ask my wife. 
I wouldn’t want to date someone who wanted to go out and have cocktails. I hate being around drunk people. I worked in that shit way too long.
The question is why is someone who is a competitor or takes this lifestyle seriously or doesn’t have a dick that’s not a racist date you?


----------



## Achillesking (Mar 28, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I’m not a pro but you literally just described me.
> So I’ll have to ask my wife.
> I wouldn’t want to date someone who wanted to go out and have cocktails. I hate being around drunk people. I worked in that shit way too long.
> The question is why is someone who is a competitor or takes this lifestyle seriously or doesn’t have a dick that’s not a racist date you?


My response was strictly about the pussy I prefer that life style in my lady then one out and about all the time.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 28, 2022)

Taking dating advice from gymfag is about as good as taking aas advice from a natty


----------



## GymRat79 (Mar 28, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I’m not a pro but you literally just described me.
> So I’ll have to ask my wife.
> I wouldn’t want to date someone who wanted to go out and have cocktails. I hate being around drunk people. I worked in that shit way too long.
> The question is why is someone who is a competitor or takes this lifestyle seriously or doesn’t have a dick that’s not a racist date you?


I make my own rules.

Some days I wake up and want to bitch about others who lift.

Some days I do not like drunk people.

Some days I do not like black people, some days I do.

My own rules, my own life. Thats how my world is.


----------



## Achillesking (Mar 28, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> Taking dating advice from gymfag is about as good as taking aas advice from a natty


Wait I'm not gymfag am I .......


----------



## BRICKS (Mar 28, 2022)

I'm married to a woman who trains and eats on a pro level.  Her lifestyle is exactly a pro bodybuilder, she just doesn't step on stage.  I would say that 95% of your OP is absolutely utter bullshit.


----------



## GymRat79 (Mar 28, 2022)

BRICKS said:


> I'm married to a woman who trains and eats on a pro level.  Her lifestyle is exactly a pro bodybuilder, she just doesn't step on stage.  I would say that 95% of your OP is absolutely utter bullshit.


Ok serious question. Has your wife ever considered doing a show if she hasn't already? I think she would do very well.


----------



## DF (Mar 28, 2022)

You are literally the Bobo (Howard Stern reference) of UG!  These threads go down as the worst questions asked ever!


----------



## GymRat79 (Mar 28, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> Taking dating advice from gymfag is about as good as taking aas advice from a natty.


Reasons why no one likes you.

Scrawny bullied guy upon becoming muscular suddenly becomes aggressive and bullies GymRat.
Can’t hold an intellectual conversation.
Protein shake farts that permeate every corner of the room and ruin everyone’s day.
Overly macho tough guy act which is less intimidating more clownish and cringe inducing.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Mar 28, 2022)

Does this hypothetical hot bodybuilder chick have a huge Dianabol induced clitorcock?


----------



## Test_subject (Mar 28, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> Reasons why no one likes you.
> 
> Scrawny bullied guy upon becoming muscular suddenly becomes aggressive and bullies GymRat.
> Can’t hold an intellectual conversation.
> ...


I like Bundy.


----------



## Test_subject (Mar 28, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Does this hypothetical hot bodybuilder chick have a huge Dianabol induced clitorcock?


Pretty sure he was talking about men’s open competitors.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Mar 28, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> Reasons why no one likes you.
> 
> Scrawny bullied guy upon becoming muscular suddenly becomes aggressive and bullies GymRat.
> Can’t hold an intellectual conversation.
> ...


Um….. I like all those things….. Who’s this @Bro Bundy guy. I gotta meet him.


----------



## TODAY (Mar 28, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> Reasons why no one likes you.
> 
> Scrawny bullied guy upon becoming muscular suddenly becomes aggressive and bullies GymRat.
> Can’t hold an intellectual conversation.
> ...


I like Bundy.


----------



## RiR0 (Mar 28, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> Reasons why no one likes you.
> 
> Scrawny bullied guy upon becoming muscular suddenly becomes aggressive and bullies GymRat.
> Can’t hold an intellectual conversation.
> ...


I like Bundy. Do you think anyone really likes you?
You literally provide nothing helpful.
You makes troll threads. 
You’re a closet case racist.


----------



## RiR0 (Mar 28, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> I make my own rules.
> 
> Some days I wake up and want to bitch about others who lift.
> 
> ...


This literally sounds the rant of a retarded teenager.


----------



## Sven Northman (Mar 28, 2022)

Deliberately posting inflammatory comments and argumentative messages in an attempt to provoke, disrupt and upset others is the definition of a troll. 

Trolls like this guy pretend to be part of the group, but his real intent is to create conflict for their own amusement. Positive or negative. Someone loves attention and will shit post anything to get it. JFC.


----------



## TODAY (Mar 29, 2022)

Sven Northman said:


> Deliberately posting inflammatory comments and argumentative messages in an attempt to provoke, disrupt and upset others is the definition of a troll.
> 
> Trolls like this guy pretend to be part of the group, but his real intent is to create conflict for their own amusement. Positive or negative. Someone loves attention and will shit post anything to get it. JFC.


But how could he be a troll and also a senior member?!?

Surely somebody is mistaken here.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Mar 29, 2022)

TODAY said:


> But how could he be a troll and also a senior member?!?
> 
> Surely somebody is mistaken here.


Somebody fucked up and prematurely made him a Senior Member. 

His earlier posts weren’t so stupid.


----------



## Test_subject (Mar 29, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Somebody fucked up and prematurely made him a Senior Member.
> 
> His earlier posts weren’t so stupid.


Pretty sure he squeaked in when it was still based on post count.


----------



## TomJ (Mar 29, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Does this hypothetical hot bodybuilder chick have a huge Dianabol induced clitorcock?


The real question is that a pro or a con?

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Mar 29, 2022)

TomJ said:


> The real question is that a pro or a con?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


I’m sure certain members would consider it a Pro. 

I don’t so much like that look. It would scare me.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Mar 29, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Does this hypothetical hot bodybuilder chick have a huge Dianabol induced clitorcock?


If she does, no dude should have a problem finding it!


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Mar 29, 2022)

notsoswoleCPA said:


> If she does, no dude should have a problem finding it!


Yea but then do you rub it? Flick it? Tug on it? Jerk it?

Lol. Life doesn’t need to be so complicated!


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Mar 29, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Yea but then do you rub it? Flick it? Tug on it? Jerk it?
> 
> Lol. Life doesn’t need to be so complicated!


Go watch some old Vanessa Del Rio flicks from the 70s and early 80s to get an idea.  You know, research in the name of science, or something like that...


----------



## RiR0 (Mar 29, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Yea but then do you rub it? Flick it? Tug on it? Jerk it?
> 
> Lol. Life doesn’t need to be so complicated!


All of the above


----------



## Send0 (Mar 29, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Pretty sure he squeaked in when it was still based on post count.


That's exactly what happened


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 29, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> Reasons why no one likes you.
> 
> Scrawny bullied guy upon becoming muscular suddenly becomes aggressive and bullies GymRat.
> Can’t hold an intellectual conversation.
> ...


ok ill play ...Ive been a athlete since im 6 mostly wrestling and sambo..I have the most post on the board so im pretty sure i can hold a conversation on most topics ..I do fart alot...Only beta hidden closet faggots like u still use the word macho ..In real life i would beat u to a bloody pulp


----------



## Cochino (Mar 29, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> I like Bundy.


Bundy's a pretty cool dude.
To answer the question no. I'm not into bodybuilding male or female.

I simply don't like their looks. Now that doesn't mean I don't respect what they do. It takes a lot of hard work and discipline to do what they do.

Meh,  I just like to lift heavy shit but at the same time keeping a flexible body.

I'd rather fuck a feminine tyranny. You okay with that @GymRat79 ?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 29, 2022)

looks like im liked more then you are gymmouse...To answer your stupid meaningless question why the fuck not if the girl wants to and she hot..Even not hot just to say you fucked a pro bb..See gymfag thats how straight males think something u know nothing about cause u got cock on your mind 24 7 but no balls to actually see it through...ahhh that stung a bit ya


----------



## GymRat79 (Mar 29, 2022)

Cochino said:


> Bundy's a pretty cool dude.
> To answer the question no. I'm not into bodybuilding male or female.
> 
> I simply don't like their looks. Now that doesn't mean I don't respect what they do. It takes a lot of hard work and discipline to do what they do.
> ...


Yes of course. Good answer!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 29, 2022)

Is that intellectual enough for you?


----------



## GymRat79 (Mar 29, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> Is that intellectual enough for you?


I said date not fuck btw! Would you actually date one seriously?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 29, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> I said date not fuck btw! Would you actually date one seriously?


to me dating and fucking go hand and hand


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 29, 2022)

why not she can suck a dick still even muscular..She can give u some test when your running low..Maybe help your punk ass inject since your probably scared of needles u puss..She can even beat people up for u when overly macho tough guys pick on u


----------



## BRICKS (Mar 29, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> Ok serious question. Has your wife ever considered doing a show if she hasn't already? I think she would do very well.


I don't know that she has ever seriously considered competing, she's not interested in getting on stage.  And yes, she would absolutely stomp ass at local regional shows in her division.  

Now to dispel the myths you seem to believe.

1.  We don't have a social life because we choose not to spend our time hanging out with other people.  We each spend 2 hours a day in the gym.  That leaves 22 for other shit.  I work 10-12 hour days usually when I work.  Our lack of social life has nothing to do with bodybuilding.

2.  I'm a recovered alcoholic, alcohol gives my wife a big fucking headache the next morning, even 1 glass of wine.  There's nothing we can do better drinking except being drunk.  That's why we don't drink, it has nothing to do with bodybuilding.  I know a lot of pros who enjoy an alcoholic beverage.

2.  When e go to a restaurant we et whatever the fuck we want.  If we can get something off the menu that fits our diet, we do, if not we act like adults eat, and then compensate on the daily calories.  If you're (anybody in this board) not doing that then you doing it wrong.  We don't eat out much at all, it's less expensive to live at home and neither of us appreciates fatty heavy resteraunt food.  

 3.  Mrs.BRICKS does not spend all day asking me how her ass looks.  First of all, she knows she has a world class platinum ass, second I tell her all the time.  One time I was giving her shit about something and she flexed a bicep at me and said "you see this bicep?  Respect"  It was pretty funny

4.  Mrs. BRICKS does not have a giant clitoris*, *she has an amazing vag, and she's fkng stellar in bed.

Seriously dude, where did you come up with these notions?  Looks like I was wrong in my last post, it's not 95% bullshit it is 100% bullshit.


----------



## Cochino (Mar 29, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> ok ill play ...Ive been a athlete since im 6 mostly wrestling and sambo..I have the most post on the board so im pretty sure i can hold a conversation on most topics ..I do fart alot...Only beta hidden closet faggots like u still use the word macho ..In real life i would beat u to a bloody pulp


Pretty much the same here.  Was a pretty good baseball player from the little leagues through high school.
Silver and golden gloves boxing from 9-14.
Played football, baseball and ran track from middle school through high school.

Had several track scholarship offers and a couple of small school football offers.

I chose a  college near home and opted for football.  My freshman year I started out on the scout team and there was this one tiny dude that I thought I could beat out even though he was a senior. His name was Darrell Green. 

Don't know if you ever heard of him, but he was a drafted 12th in the first round by the Washington Redskins and ended up in the hall of fame, and no, I wasn't even close to being the athlete he was, but I could kick his ass in a bar room brawl.

Seriously though, he was great athlete and even a better person.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 29, 2022)

Cochino said:


> Pretty much the same here.  Was a pretty good baseball player from the little leagues through high school.
> Silver and golden gloves boxing from 9-14.
> Played football, baseball and ran track from middle school through high school.
> 
> ...


of course i know Dg lol


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Mar 29, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> Reasons why no one likes you.
> 
> Scrawny bullied guy upon becoming muscular suddenly becomes aggressive and bullies GymRat.
> Can’t hold an intellectual conversation.
> ...


Bundy is realer than you’ll ever be


----------



## biggerben692000 (Mar 29, 2022)

TomJ said:


> Why do you care. We all know you aren't fucking any women anyway.
> 
> Ive dated several competitors and enjoyed all of them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


Yes...my favorite type of woman...race, look(athletic, thin, thick), etc...is always the one I was with last. If I happened to have been with an Asian woman the day prior, I find myself ordering #8 from the Wok of Fame in Hollywood. Latina, I'm streaming American Me. 

Took it a step farther and married the one I slept with after she struck up a conversation with me. She was  working the front desk at the Red Roof I lived at for about 6 months when I first moved to CA. I had separated from my first wife and didn't know anyone in these parts. She showed me around. Made me homemade Mexican food and brought it to me on the sly. Fraternizing with guests could mean the end of being gainfully employed there. The risk was so worth it.


----------



## Dnewell2004 (Mar 29, 2022)

1. I love my wife
2. I don't like to go out and drink
3. I like the gym
4. pussy and ass taste better with clean eating
5. Female muscle is sexy
6. Not going out to eat saves money 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pooh6369 (Mar 29, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> Would you and could you date someone who was a pro bodybuilder?
> 
> Would you be able to pretty much date someone who never had a social life and would want to sit at home majority of the time if they are not a work or the gym?
> 
> ...


Great training and aas question, keep them coming I'm learning so much from all your posts. Great contribution 🙄


----------



## GymRat79 (Mar 29, 2022)

Dnewell2004 said:


> 1. I love my wife
> 2. I don't like to go out and drink
> 3. I like the gym
> 4. pussy and ass taste better with clean eating
> ...


How tall is your wife?


----------



## Cochino (Mar 29, 2022)

I wanna rich, young, dumb nymphomaniac.


----------



## Dnewell2004 (Mar 29, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> How tall is your wife?


5'2"

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## white ape (Mar 29, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I like Bundy. Do you think anyone really likes you?
> You literally provide nothing helpful.
> You makes troll threads.
> You’re a closet case racist.


No longer closeted....


----------



## white ape (Mar 29, 2022)

notsoswoleCPA said:


> If she does, no dude should have a problem finding it!


No matter how big it is my wife will tell you that I can't find it. and if I do I am too rough, or too soft. Either way, I bought her a vibrator.


----------



## white ape (Mar 29, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> ok ill play ...Ive been a athlete since im 6 mostly wrestling and sambo..I have the most post on the board so im pretty sure i can hold a conversation on most topics ..I do fart alot...Only beta hidden closet faggots like u still use the word macho ..In real life i would beat u to a bloody pulp


I would hug you like I mean it. And you will like it


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 29, 2022)

white ape said:


> I would hug you like I mean it. And you will like it


It’s the farting that got you right?


----------



## white ape (Mar 29, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> It’s the farting that got you right?


Yes. If I hug you well enough I hope to squeeze a long dramatic fart from you.


----------



## thighsnotquads (Mar 29, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> Would you and could you date someone who was a pro bodybuilder?
> 
> Would you be able to pretty much date someone who never had a social life and would want to sit at home majority of the time if they are not a work or the gym?
> 
> ...


Hello, woman here. I've dated a male IFBB pro, and offseason is a thing. I imagine it's a thing for both sexes, so dating a pro doesn't mean no social life, no cocktails, no eating out, etc. Further, we NEVER talked about how they looked and there was no fishing for compliments. It wasn't boring, we didn't lack sex, and we're still friends. I think you're making a lot of generalizations here, and I wonder how much time you've spent socializing with any of them regardless of sex/gender? This is just a bizarre, presumptive series of questions.


----------



## Sven Northman (Mar 29, 2022)

thighsnotquads said:


> Hello, woman here. I've dated a male IFBB pro, and offseason is a thing. I imagine it's a thing for both sexes, so dating a pro doesn't mean no social life, no cocktails, no eating out, etc. Further, we NEVER talked about how they looked and there was no fishing for compliments. It wasn't boring, we didn't lack sex, and we're still friends. I think you're making a lot of generalizations here, and I wonder how much time you've spent socializing with any of them regardless of sex/gender? This is just a bizarre, presumptive series of questions.


All of his posts and ramblings are generalizing and one size fits all type of demographic.

Sounds like your relationship was focused more on how you made each other feel rather than focusing on the asthetics of each other. That is solid gold and exactly what I have with my girlfriend. She's just as crazy about fitness as I.


----------



## Trump (May 6, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> Reasons why no one likes you.
> 
> Scrawny bullied guy upon becoming muscular suddenly becomes aggressive and bullies GymRat.
> Can’t hold an intellectual conversation.
> ...


Bundy is actually one of the most liked guys on this forum, you my friend are not


----------



## Gibsonator (May 6, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> Would you and could you date someone who was a pro bodybuilder?
> 
> Would you be able to pretty much date someone who never had a social life and would want to sit at home majority of the time if they are not a work or the gym?
> 
> ...


You have a very skewed vision on what a pro bodybuilder is. Not every pro is like that and usually only the ones at the top or trying to get to the top fully revolve their lifestyle around what you're saying. Many understand balance. I think a better question is, would a professional bodybuilder date you?


----------



## j2048b (May 10, 2022)

Dudes cmon u all know it trully depends on the size of her clit…. If its bigger than mine…. Im not sure my psyche could handle it….. now if its less girthy… perhaps…. Length na…. Id feel super gay…. Discuss


----------

